# 8mm Truma Regulator thread



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Following on from my Truma regulator failure in Belgium now at home I have ordered from Outdoor Bits a Gaslow regulator with 8mm outlet compression adaptor. This regulator is a spare so I checked to make sure it would be a quick fitting when required. As my Hymer 8mm pipe has an olive and nut already fitted I thought the new 8 mm adaptor would fit. My existing 8 mm nut does not fit the new regulator adaptor. There is obviously a difference. I have asked outdoor Bits if there is a difference between the Truma 8mm compression fitting and their own. They said they had never been asked this before and said they would get back to me . I could take off the old olive and nut but this could lead to damaging the pipe. 
Whilst In Bruges I took my old Truma Regular to an engineering shop to try to get a female fitting so I could use a propane bottle regulator and a length of hose to put me on until I got home. We tried lots of fittings from hundreds of boxes but none would fit the Truma 8mm thread. I believe it may be a special thread. Does anyone have any experience of this problem. 
Cheers 
Samsung


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Samsung. I really should be in bed but...

When I replaced my _*third *_Truma regulator, I fitted a Gaslow version. My pipe diameter is 10mm, not 8mm. I had no issues using existing olives. :roll:


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*8 mm Truma Thread*



UncleNorm said:


> Good morning Samsung. I really should be in bed but...
> 
> When I replaced my _*third *_Truma regulator, I fitted a Gaslow version. My pipe diameter is 10mm, not 8mm. I had no issues using existing olives. :roll:


Thanks Norm. It must be just the 8mm where there is a difference.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont understand your problem, I bought a new 8mm Gaslow reg from Gaslow at the last shepton show and it came complete with spare nut and olive to fit our 8mm pipe, as this unit is just for use as a spare I did take the precaution of trial fitting with no problems.

Try these peeps for fitting's if they dont have it it dont exsist  
http://www.threadandpipe-catalogue.co.uk/default.aspx
Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just spoken to Gaslow for you Samsung, they confirmed that the 8mm thread fitting on the compression adaptor for their regulator will not fit the Truma models as its specific to their regulators.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*8mm Truma Regulator Thread*

Thanks Admin. So if people require a gaslow regulator as a straight swop for a Truma then a different adaptor needs to be sourced. Has anyone sourced this ? Maybe there should be a note in Outdoor Bits gas section informing customers that their adaptor can't be used for a Truma replacement without the removal of the old olive and nut.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Samsung,

I agree entirely, removing a used olive to get the nut off an existing pipe, most likely in an awkward position to work on is a non starter. Even cutting off the pipe to start afresh is also very difficult as sawing debris will end up inside the pipe, also using a rotary cutter swages the pipe inwards and will effectively reduce the potential flow rate in the pipe.

Below are the results of my experiences :-

I have seen Truma (made by Gok) regulators with both 8mm and 10mm outlet pipe fittings. In both cases the fitting with nut and olive (either straight or right angled, both available) has a standard European ‘L’ type series Hydraulic Fitting. These are standard fittings made by many companies (but mainly used in the Hydraulic Industries) such as Ermeto EO, Voss and Eaton.

I have seen Clesse (Gaslow) regulators with both 8mm and 10mm outlet pipe fittings some of which are directly exchangeable with the Truma/Gok since they have the same type of fitting as above but mostly with a brass fitting (8mm or 10mm) which are definitely not exchangeable with the fittings as above.

If you have a regulator that does not have the same thread fitting and you wish to replace a Truma/Gok with a Clesse/Gaslow simply use an adaptor :-

Any good Hydraulic Engineers will supply you with a short length of pipe, 8mm or 10mm and a ‘pipe to pipe straight L Series coupling’ or a right angle if required so an adaptor, as can be seen in the picture can be made up. If a change of diameter is required an appropriate reducer can be used either way around to step up or step down, just be aware though if you buy a regulator with an 8mm connection fitting, then step it up to 10mm to fit your existing pipe to your appliances that, you are reducing the potential flow rate through the outlet fitting and step up adaptor.

Whatever you do make sure you check your fittings for integrity after assembly and always apply a tiny bit of lubrication (Vaseline, grease or thick oil) inside and ouside the olive, also inside the nut threads before tightening. Olives work by deforming the metal and a dry assembly will encourage tearing of the metal parts and thus create gas leaks.

Suppliers of equipment should be aware of all this and should enquire as to customers requirements prior to delivery, if any suppliers want any advice get in touch.

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*8mm Truma thread update*

I now have my spare regulator ready to go. I trial fitted the new gaslow regulator to ensure no problems for when I needed to exchange from my Truma. As a matter of interest I have also fitted a new rubber hose with the red hand nut adaptor to negate the use of a spanner when changing bottles. I connected it to the bottle before fitting to the regulator and gave it a quick blast to ensure it was clear. A small slug of yellow oily liquid was expelled. This in my mind proves that the contamination is in the bottle and has nothing to do with the rubber hose. A brand new hose doesn't instantly produce an oily liquid. It can only come from the Calor propane cylinder. 
Cheers.


----------

